

How to rob an online casino - muxcmux
https://github.com/muxcmux/casino-bot

======
mikkom
You don't rob an online casino with martingale system. You will just lose your
money (unless of course you have unlimited balance on your account).

~~~
muxcmux
And if the casino doesn't have a table limit. But still, you could make a few
hundred bucks in the short run if you are lucky :D

~~~
kellros
Perhaps, but house advantage ensures you will keep losing in the long run. The
only thing keeping you from a guaranteed win in the long run is the table
limit. I ran some simulations a couple of years ago to test some strategies -
it was quite shocking to see how common losing 17+ in a row is. Losing 6 in a
row is bound to happen every few rounds due to martingale system relying on a
lot of 'small' rounds to scrape in winnings.

------
cskau
A link to wiki article about the Martingale system involved:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_(betting_system)>

~~~
astrodust
It's a really terrible system. The amount of risk to win $1 is astronomical
and theoretically unlimited.

